# SWF 1501 stop for broken thread but thread not broken



## ILD (May 31, 2011)

I am new to embroidery, I purchased a used SWF/B-1501C 15 needle, I am having a few problems;
1. Everytime I increase RPM above 590 machine stops and says broken thread, but its not.
2. I am doing a lot of text and it doesn't look clean, in another word it's has uneven lines
3. Even at 590 RPM I have problems with the machine stopping and saying the thread is broken and its not.

Help Please

Thanks Pat


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You either have a bad sensor or too many stops.


----------



## sewexclusive (Mar 14, 2009)

Most likly a tension problem. Check your bobbin tension and your upper thread tension. Have you gone to SWF's website for help? What size text are you trying to sew? Can you post pictures?


----------



## HeathersTailor (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, you do have a tension problem. You need to tighten the upper-most tension knob (right above the thread break sensor wheel), this will help the thread break sensor from stopping the machine. Sometimes it is the thread brand that cause this problem. The thread get a little sticky on the spool and cause the thread break sensor to go off. Change to a new spool or change your thread brand. I have this same machine and the thread break sensor drive me insane sometimes. You need to spend alot of time adjusting the tension to get to know your machine and to get good embroidery results.


----------



## ILD (May 31, 2011)

HeathersTailor said:


> Yes, you do have a tension problem. You need to tighten the upper-most tension knob (right above the thread break sensor wheel), this will help the thread break sensor from stopping the machine. Sometimes it is the thread brand that cause this problem. The thread get a little sticky on the spool and cause the thread break sensor to go off. Change to a new spool or change your thread brand. I have this same machine and the thread break sensor drive me insane sometimes. You need to spend alot of time adjusting the tension to get to know your machine and to get good embroidery results.


Thank you what brand of thread do you use? I got about 200 spools with the machine mostly spectrum brand


----------



## HeathersTailor (Jun 14, 2011)

I get the best result from Gutermann and Sulky threads.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

I have the same problem occasionally on the 1201. I usually find I need to take off the needle plate and clean out a build-up of fluff around the cutting blade. A couple of times the thread has jumped off the thread sensor wheel - but then the machine KEEPS saying "thread break".


----------



## HeathersTailor (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know about others, but I don't run my machine above 600 RPM. When I first bought the machine and had a tech came to do some adjustment, he told me "you don't want to run your job at maximum speed." I asked him why, and he just said, "just because your machine is capable does not mean you should be running your job at that speed."


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Guess it's like a car. The faster you go the harder it is to make all the turns. You have to slow down to turn.


----------

